# /

## 5

/     3 
  3 

       /    1,5

----------


## BorisG

,     .
    ,        .

----------


## 5

?

   ?    





 :Frown:

----------


## Djam

,       ,  ,             (    ).    .
   . ,   ,   .  .   - -.(  ,        - ,      ,   )
   ,      ,     .
 ,      129    ,   .   .

----------


## LegO NSK

*5*,         .

----------


## 5

> ,       ,  ,             (    ).    .


 





> . ,   ,   .  .   - -.(  ,        - ,      ,   )


 







> ,      ,     .


   ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> 


 ,     . 




> 


  ,       . 
    .




> 


   - ,    "",         .
        ,        . 
             .
  ,      ,      .
     ,  . , ,  ,       . 




> 


     . 
  , ,   .

----------


## 5

> ,        . 
>              .
>   ,      ,      .


 




            1,5         /

        /

----------


## wega74ru

,   . .
     , 50      ,  3 .    ,       .   /            .    ,   ,          .           ,     50/50, ,     .

----------


## 72

> *5*,         .


.    .  .
      15  2005 . N -3-09/325


> **         ,        .

----------


## LegO NSK

* 72*,  ,  :
     15  2005*. N*-3-09/325
"   ** ,    ,      "   () ,   ,   "

----------


## B@lex

> .


,         ?   :Embarrassment:     ?

----------


## sema

> 5  
> 
> 
>  ,     .


                    ?

----------


## sema

> ,         ?      ?


  -  .

----------


## B@lex

> -  .


*sema*, ))

----------


## 5

2007
 (   )

----------


## wega74ru

> 


     ,        -

----------


## 5

:Wow: 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 5



----------


## .

> 


     ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 5

> ,    ?

----------


## @Alena

> 


 5,     ?      ,       ,      ?    .  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  (,    .  ).

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ?


    ,     ?
     -   . 
    ,           ?

----------


## 5

> 5,     ?      ,       ,      ?    .   (,    .  ).

----------


## 5

:Smilie:

----------


## 5

:Smilie:

----------


## 5

ps
 :yes:

----------


## Taynochka

.  ,     .        .              .     .            ?

----------


## stores

,      /.
    ,  ,       ,  .          .
   .
    !

----------


## 5

> ,      /.
>     ,  ,       ,  .          .
>    .
>     !

----------


## BorisG

> .


 .

----------


## stores

,  ,   .
  .    ,     .    ,      .

----------


## sema

> :
>   stores  
>    .
>  .


.

----------


## stores

?         !
   .   ""

----------


## .

*stores*,        :Wink:       ,      :Frown:

----------


## sema

*.*,      )))

----------


## .

,     -     :Embarrassment:                        ... ...  .     :Big Grin:

----------


## 5

> ?         !
>    .   ""


 
 :yes: 




> *.*,      )))


 
 :Wink:

----------


## stores

!?      . , 
  -   ,      ))))))))))

----------


## .

,      ,        :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> -   ,      ))))))))))


  :Wow: 
 ,      . 
 ,      (     ,    ,    ),     .    ...
,      ,      ...     ...

----------

*stores*, ,     .   ,  ""  , ,  .    , ,       .

----------


## stores

.         .           ,   .
        ))))))))))))))))))))))))))).  - .

----------


## .

,     :Smilie:     ,      (,      , ,   )     .   :Wow:

----------

,           ,        !!!

----------

.       /    . 

  ""        .      .

----------


## -

-  ,      ,         (  ),    ,   .
          ?      . 
,

----------

